# You know that feeling?



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 26, 2017)

The feeling you get when you finish cleaning up an old rust bucket or making half a bike into a whole bike.
I like that feeling.
Still needs help and the correct rear wheel is in the mail but..........


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Aug 26, 2017)

1966fastbacks said:


> The feeling you get when you finish cleaning up an old rust bucket or making half a bike into a whole bike.
> I like that feeling.
> Still needs help and the correct rear wheel is in the mail but..........
> View attachment 666442
> ...




That seat is beautiful


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 26, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> That seat is beautiful



Need an original seat but already had the recover so...


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Aug 28, 2017)

Excellent job !!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice Save...


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 28, 2017)

mcmfw2 said:


> Nice Save...



Didn't need this bike. Already have an orange 73.  I have never removed spray paint and i figured it was a good place start. And i just felt sorry for it. Ever been there?


----------



## OLDTIMER (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes, I know that feeling.... I have a fully restored '75 Stingray awaiting reassembly....a close to new '75 Typhoon awaiting a disassembly, maintenance and clean-up.
A black '67 Stingray Fastback, '70 Campus fenderless 5-spd Stingray and a '59 Spitfire sitting quietly in bicycle boxes awaiting their turn.
I have a Town & Country and a Breeze , both in tattered shape looking at me with those sad eyes....
I currently have a '78 Stingray in pieces (too nice to restore) and a '62 American scattered all over the basement floor....all the chrome brought back to life....the broken parts repaired and the unsaveable replaced.....all awaiting the frame back from paint....((something about a glossy black Schwinn with deep chrome and white accents (don't know what it is, but it is.....))
Yes, I guess I feel a sense of accomplishment when a finished "oldie" can stand on its' own kickstand and smile that smile of revived newness.
I once heard a fellow biker say that people like us have a responsibility for the preservation of history and by what ever draws each of us for whatever reason(s) accomplishes that goal....


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Sep 2, 2017)

OLDTIMER said:


> Yes, I know that feeling.... I have a fully restored '75 Stingray awaiting reassembly....a close to new '75 Typhoon awaiting a disassembly, maintenance and clean-up.
> A black '67 Stingray Fastback, '70 Campus fenderless 5-spd Stingray and a '59 Spitfire sitting quietly in bicycle boxes awaiting their turn.
> I have a Town & Country and a Breeze , both in tattered shape looking at me with those sad eyes....
> I currently have a '78 Stingray in pieces (too nice to restore) and a '62 American scattered all over the basement floor....all the chrome brought back to life....the broken parts repaired and the unsaveable replaced.....all awaiting the frame back from paint....((something about a glossy black Schwinn with deep chrome and white accents (don't know what it is, but it is.....))
> ...



I had no idea that i had a twin brother living in the great lakes area. I hear ya. 30 bikes in each bedroom, 15 in the garage, 6 in the dinning room and one in the kitchen.  And 2 waiting for chrome in the bike room. Violet is my favorite color but there is something about black/white and chrome.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Sep 18, 2017)

Killer Fastbacks!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 18, 2017)

I know the feeling. D4 Deluxe Stingray.


----------

